# Does it matter if I finish brisket in the oven?



## meandmytwodogs (May 2, 2008)

I'm doing my first whole Packers Cut Brisket (11.5 lbs) this weekend and was wondering if it made a diff if I finish it in the oven once it is foiled? I've searched and read several posts where someone said that they do finish theirs in the oven but still wanted to ask the specific question...Does it matter if I finish my brisket in the oven once it is foiled? I'm also throwing on a 9.5 lb butt! will eat to my hearts content and then seal up a bunch for an upcoming fishing trip in two weeks!
Thanks in advance for the help!

Dave


----------



## richtee (May 2, 2008)

They turn out just fine once foiled in the oven...:{)


----------



## walking dude (May 2, 2008)

i am doing another brisket this weekend..........i ALWAYS finish up in the oven, once foiled..........saves on fuel in the smoker.........smoke can't get to it anyway, once its foiled

plus.........since i normally get a 10 lber, and its a 15 hour smoke.......a ALL NITER........i can get some sleep, using my mav. ET-73


----------



## fatback joe (May 2, 2008)

Plague, pestalance, rockslides, 6.8 earthquakes, or higher, mudslides, Volcanic action, with confirmed lava flow, within 5 miles of your house, Tsunamis on the horizon, Category 5 Hurricanes bearing downon your abode, 40 miles an hour winds in conjuction with -32* weather, for a bone chillin -72* temperature, pack -o- wild hyeanas roaming your neighborhood that aint eaten in 2 weeks,Michael Jackson moondancin up your driveway, being serenaded by Janet Jackson singing Thriller, Al-Queda Operatives peeking over your fence and you distinctly detect your name in English through all that Farsi jibberish,, a squadron of Helecopters, all with night vision lights trained on your smokin site, and a voices that are echoing, in rapid succesion, through a bullhorn, at very loud decibles: PUT YOU HANDS UP, STEP AWAY FROM THE SMOKER AND NO-ONE WILL GET HURT, are on the SHORT list of reasons to finish what ya started, in the smoker .. anything short of that.... the oven is for pies


----------



## hey_beerman (May 2, 2008)

Amen Fatback Joe I'm with ya


----------



## walking dude (May 2, 2008)

ahhh......fat back, with a unlimited source of free charcaol and/or wood...........LOLOL


----------



## fatback joe (May 2, 2008)

I'm just sayin'......................LOL


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 2, 2008)

LOL! I just laughed so hard my eyes started watering!


----------



## fatback joe (May 2, 2008)

Good.  Hope all goes well with the cook........even if it finishes in the O-word.


----------



## navionjim (May 2, 2008)

DAMN JOE! I'm giving you a point just for the tirade! Well spoken even if I have occasionaly stuck one in the oven myself. God I loved reading that!
Jimbo


----------



## stacks (May 2, 2008)

Or, you run out of propane
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I usually leave mine on the smoker (I use lump and wood only) so as long as I can keep my temps right the fires going anyway.  But, once I foil It's only in there for the heat.  I don't see anything wrong with puting it in the oven if thats what you want to do. - and it would make the house smell good


----------



## walking dude (May 2, 2008)

i REALLY dont understand.........once its in foil..........WHY use up fuel........specially in the hard times we are in.........makes NO sense to me........put it back in the smoker, just for the self satfiaction?
to turn your foil brownish?

specially if its going to be in there from 170 -200.......that could take couple hours, at least...so more fuel will need to be added...........


----------



## kratos (May 2, 2008)

Just another piece of equipment used to bring a fine, delicious tasting piece of food to the table. I have a convection oven and it can cook a roast or chicken as good as anything.

Personally I would finish it off in the oven. It will not destroy flavor or taste.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 2, 2008)

Nothin wrong with finishin in the oven after ya wrapped em up in foil.  After that point all yer doin is cookin in heat anyways, ifin yer usin a gas smoker, yer oven is the same thin with out a pan a chips er chunks.  If yer usin anythin elese, still just generatin heat to cook it with.  Use which ever heat source is the cheapest!  Good luck on the smoke!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 2, 2008)

OK. I'll keep the brisket in the smoker at least as long as the butt is still smoking. That's a 9.5 lb'er so it will still get lots of time. At that point, I'll see how I feel after from tending the fire for that long. It's not that I'm affraid that I will be too tired, it kinda depends how much beer and whiskey I drink durring the first part of the smoke.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've got six bags of Royal Oak ready to go so I'm preppared for it no matter what I decide to do. LOL! I don't mean to start another debate......but I'm gonna *SEAR* it Smokin-Okie style too!
Chew on that!

Dave


----------



## fatback joe (May 2, 2008)

LMAO  This one definitely needs the Q View


----------



## fatback joe (May 2, 2008)

Man, don't even get me started on propane.  LOL


----------



## fatback joe (May 2, 2008)

As hot as it is down here, you are better off cooking outside.  All using the O does is heat up the house even more.

All joking aside, I couldn't care less how anyone cooks.........but I ain't finishing it in the oven.........what starts outside stays outside.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 2, 2008)

Hardcore, i knew i liked you for some reason!


----------



## pineywoods (May 2, 2008)

I often finish in the oven after it is wrapped it makes zero difference except that i can get out of the heat and into the ac


----------



## sumosmoke (May 2, 2008)

Props to deciding to sear the brisket before smoking it. Although it's a preference, I've heard more pros than cons regarding searing. Next time you do one might be a good experiment to cut it in half and sear one and not the other to see which you enjoy best. Just my $0.05 (adjusted for inflation) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Definitely need to see some q-vue of your brisket especially now my mouth is watering!


----------



## fatback joe (May 3, 2008)

I thought you were alright also.........then I saw the umbrella.


----------



## richtee (May 3, 2008)

Hehehehe... I did NOT notice it at the Eagle cookout tho. Perhaps he re-thought that design!

Of course if it WOULD have been there, it would have ended up either back at his house before him, or a twisted mess with the 40MPH winds we hadda deal with.


----------



## fatback joe (May 3, 2008)

I think it is only "in the privacy of his own home" kind of things.  LMAO


----------



## bbq bubba (May 3, 2008)

It was there, but your right, could you imagine a Mary Poppins UDS???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think your jealous of my nancy UDS awning!!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 3, 2008)

P.S.  Sorry for the hijack......no oven here!


----------



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

This isnt all about self satisfaction???? or others satisfaction sittin round eatin your Q???

I have not finished any meats in the oven cept when I ran outta coal and when the wind gusts were 40 mph.

Guess I think about it this way, FOR ME, Q is about being in the elements including the down pour last nite, see salmon post.  I like roamin the deck, chattin with my wife, tendin the fire and playin with the dogs and a few beverages.  Listening to the game, birds, chattin with the neibors, workin on the lawn, gazin at the stars, starin at the smoker thinkin about the next mod, cleanin up the garage, practicing my golf swing, thinkin about my next fishin spot, reviewing my wife's honey do list (scratchin some out), refillin the cooler, checkin the fire, restringin the poles, talkin on the phone (about Q) samplin ABT's and sides, refreshin my drink, spend some time NOT thinkin about work, ahhhh the essence of Q.

Or just throw the thing in the oven.  AS a last resort, IMO.  Esp if you have to feed company it would help with getting things plated on time.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 3, 2008)

Finishing in the oven is just fine if foiled, but-------------I am slightly afraid of------------Plague, pestalance, rockslides, 6.8 earthquakes, or higher, mudslides, Volcanic action, with confirmed lava flow, within 5 miles of your house, Tsunamis on the horizon, Category 5 Hurricanes bearing downon your abode, 40 miles an hour winds in conjuction with -32* weather, for a bone chillin -72* temperature, pack -o- wild hyeanas roaming your neighborhood that aint eaten in 2 weeks,Michael Jackson moondancin up your driveway, being serenaded by Janet Jackson singing Thriller, Al-Queda Operatives peeking over your fence and you distinctly detect your name in English through all that Farsi jibberish,, a squadron of Helecopters, all with night vision lights trained on *my Oven.*


----------



## master_dman (May 3, 2008)

This is a fun post.  I had to add my 2 cents.  I see nothing wrong with doing what you have to do.. The oven is there for a reason.

I myself like to do the full cook in the smoker.. just because I have a huge supply of fuel.  (For now)

I did have to finish something in the oven not long ago because of gale force winds, and rain.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 3, 2008)

That is why this here homestead is well armed and defended to the death!  Send um, we got a new story ta tell em and they ain't goner like it one litter bit!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 3, 2008)

Well, so far things are going swimingly. My alarm went off at 2:30 this morning and was quickly silenced. I eventually got myself up at 5:00 and got the coals started right away. I started using 2 chimneys today so the smoker got up to temp at record spead regerdless of the cold temp and wind gusts. I myself got up to temp at record speads after three cups of coffee, hazelnut, milk, and JIM BEAM (try this, it was really good). I've taken a load of documentary photos and will post them as soon as possible. Let me tell you that charring the crap out of the brisket was not only fun as hell but chalenging too since I did it on a Webber Smokey Joe. Meat has been smoking since about 6:30. So far I have not decided whether to finish in the oven or the smoker. 

I'll talk to you again when I have pics.

Dave


----------



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

Webber Smokey Joe.


dampin it down a bit


----------

